# Honda tracks



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm not a new member but haven't been able to sign in, hence the new registration. It's good to talk to all again.

Honda 1132 - the left track came off under extreme snow load and a steep side hill turn. It came off 2 more times in 2 days. I finally realized that the track tension adjustment lock nuts were not in position. I apparently didn't lock them during last summers inspection/tuneup. It's possible that the track is stretched. I have the factory manual and made the correct track settings. No continuing problem yet but I haven't done any stressed turns either. No tears or missing pieces of the track are apparent.

My question - are there set limits to track stretching or deformation ?


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi I would imagine you tried this already? https://www.manualslib.com/manual/69468/Honda-Hs1132.html?page=49

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Big gut said:


> My question - are there set limits to track stretching or deformation ?


I'm sure there are, but I doubt you pushed it to those limits. The tracks are pretty darn tough.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

You should be fine. as your tracks have already stretched from normal wear. The only time I see you replacing a track would be do to dry rot


----------



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

Correct Alphaboy - I did set the deflection, as close as I could. The snow was overwhelming & I don't have a garage to work in. The blower is clean and dry now so I can be more accurate. 

Jrom & 69arians - I'm thinking the track is ok too. But I worry about everything. The blower is 12 yrs old and I work it hard, but I also take good care of it. 

I thank you all for the positive replies. I'll sleep better.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Also -- thanks for the reminder about the proper tensioning. I alway forget to check these when I do maintenance.


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

As my mother used to say... "Age is just a number".. I think my Honda is 1980s vintage with original tracks and still pulls and throws like new.. I do worry also. Always checking things to ensure of non failures in the time of need.










Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm pretty sure there is a forum reward for referencing something your mother once said to a snowblower. And if there isn't there should be. You got my vote


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

jrom said:


> I'm sure there are, but I doubt you pushed it to those limits. The tracks are pretty darn tough.


I 2nd that. Unless your tracks are rotted, something else would break before you would stretch the tracks. As long as you can adjust to specs your fine. Try to avoid getting oil on your tracks, oil will deteriorate rubber.


----------



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

After drying out the tracks and setting deflection, all is well. At this point, the tracks are staying on. Thank you.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Prime said:


> I 2nd that. Unless your tracks are rotted, something else would break before you would stretch the tracks. As long as you can adjust to specs your fine. Try to avoid getting oil on your tracks, oil will deteriorate rubber.


sun does to.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

For sure, the sun will kill rubber. Blowers stored indoors sun won't be too much of a concern. Another point to keep in mind is what you spray in your auger housing. If you have an impeller kit installed make sure you use products that won't harm rubber. WD 40 is a no no, I found out the hard way.


----------



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

Prime said:


> For sure, the sun will kill rubber. Blowers stored indoors sun won't be too much of a concern. Another point to keep in mind is what you spray in your auger housing. If you have an impeller kit installed make sure you use products that won't harm rubber. WD 40 is a no no, I found out the hard way.


I'm with you. Wd-40 directions lead us to believe it is a lubricant. It is not. It's great at removing moisture, adhesives, oil and grease. It does have many uses. I've seen firsthand the damage it does to greased bearings by removing the grease.


----------



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> sun does to.


At 6200+ Ft - the sun is a killer, as you well know.


----------

